# Sig 229 Nickle Slide



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

Does anyone know where I Can find a nickle/stainless/silver slide for my 229?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nickel isn't a standard option. You may be able to find a stainless steel (silver) slide at a gun show or order one from Sig.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

It could also be refinished/coated.

Look up CCR Refinishing. There are others out there too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can get a slide refinished pretty any way you want to. I like a stainless and some of the hard chromed but the nickle finishes don't work well for me. All that shiny just creates too much attention for me.


----------

